# Riders on Highway 1 - Bodega Bay, Sonoma coast



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Bodega Bay area, Jenner, Sonoma coast, etc. areas.

WTF is with these people?!?!? One of the more dangerous roads, and they were out in full force today riding carefree and dangerously, without any regard for the idea that motorists are bombing along at 55MPH on narrow roads with the ocean on one side (long drop) and oncoming RVs on the other side. Fog all along the way, not one of them had any sort of lights or flashing beacons. A few of them were riding side by side on BLIND CORNERS. I just don’t get it. I’ve been riding for a couple of decades (and then some) and I’ve seen carelessness, but not until today have I seen such mass stupidity.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Bodega Bay area, Jenner, Sonoma coast, etc. areas.
> 
> WTF is with these people?!?!? One of the more dangerous roads, and they were out in full force today riding carefree and dangerously, without any regard for the idea that motorists are bombing along at 55MPH on narrow roads with the ocean on one side (long drop) and oncoming RVs on the other side. Fog all along the way, not one of them had any sort of lights or flashing beacons. A few of them were riding side by side on BLIND CORNERS. I just don’t get it. I’ve been riding for a couple of decades (and then some) and I’ve seen carelessness, but not until today have I seen such mass stupidity.



Hmmm.. don't hold back how you REALLY feel !!!

I can agree with you..but what is up with drivers who blindly take corners to pass cyclists?

I'd be afraid to cross yellow line in a corner with no site or on a hill. What's up with those drivers? They'll just steer right to avoid a crash and hit cyclists?


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

I am with you my friend. I ride that area almost every weekend, but never on Highway 1. With Kings Ridge, Ft Ross, Coleman Valley Rd, etc, why put you life on the line?
That said, I sure wish they would put a bike lane on Hwy 1. If Oregon can do it, why can't we?


----------

